# Emmy



## gingers_giants (Aug 10, 2009)

Rip Emmy. I am just sorry that I didnt get a longer period of time to get to know you.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Aug 10, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear of Emmy's passing. How long was Emmy with you?


----------



## gingers_giants (Aug 10, 2009)

she would have been 11 weeks on wednesday.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Aug 10, 2009)

Just a young one. What happened?


----------



## gingers_giants (Aug 10, 2009)

Heat Stroke.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Aug 10, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss of Emmy. It doesn't take very much time at all for a bun to steel your heart. Although she was young, Emmy knew she was loved.


----------



## gingers_giants (Aug 10, 2009)

Thank you. I did love her a lot. she was mine from day one. when she was still pink and naked.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Aug 10, 2009)

AHH. A true bond.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Aug 11, 2009)

we're so sorry to hear of your loss of Emmy. No matter how long they are with us, it's never long enough. Rest in peace little one, everyone misses you and you've left an empty spot in our hearts.


----------



## Flashy (Aug 11, 2009)

Binky Free Emmy


----------



## gingers_giants (Aug 11, 2009)

I am going to miss her.


----------



## kirsterz09 (Aug 11, 2009)

binky free little Emmy :angelandbunny:


----------



## gingers_giants (Aug 11, 2009)

Thank you


----------

